# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  طريقه فك iphone 4 قطعة قطعة

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

*الطريقة بالتسلسل*  **     **    **     **     **    **     **     **     **    **    **    **    **     **    **     **      **     **     **      **     **      **     **     **      **     **     **      **    **     **     **     **      **     **      **     **      **     **    **      **      **      **     **    **

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## simo vox

بارك الله فيك

----------


## khalil32

jazak allah 3la hada al3amal

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------


## b1.chnafa

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------


## rachid 2007

Machaa lah m3a3alim ta3 basah lah hafdak

----------

